# Bedrohungen im Wald



## frenchy (10. Juli 2014)

Hallo Leute!! ich habe heute im Wald über Ettlingen um ca 18.00 eine seltsame Begegnung gemacht: Gerade beim Rauffahren auf die Ettlinger Linie bin ich von einem Mann ziemlich rüde angesprochen worden - ob ich wüßte, daß hier die 2 M Regel zu respektieren ist etc etc... Er war mit Hund (ohne Leine, groß und braun) und Fahrrad unterwegs, ca. 1.90 m schlank und sehr kurze graue Haare - Ich wollte eigentlich wissen wer er sei und seinen Ausweis sehen- Herr Hess(e) ?? Jagdmeister (kein Ausweis)und ich sollte lieber sofort runter und zurück nach Frankreich verschwinden und auch die Sprache zuerst mal lernen etc.... die üblichen rassistischen Beleidigungen! Sobald ich Ihn gewarnt hatte, daß er aufhören sollte mich zu beleidigen (bedroht mit Erstattung einer Anzeige ) ist er auf mich zu gekommen und hat sehr bedrohlich gesagt, daß er sich sehr schwer zurückhalten könnte und mich gewarnt, daß es sowieso hier keine Zeugen gäbe!!!! Ich habe mich einfach wieder auf's Rad gesetzt und bin weggefahren...war mir einfach zu blöd und zu gefährlich. Morgen werde ich Anzeige gegen ihn erstatten. Beim joggen hat meine Frau ihn auch schon gesehen (die Beschreibung läßt denken, daß es sich um die gleiche Person ndelt) Er treibt sich anscheinende öfters in Ettlingen rum! AUFPASSEN


----------



## Feuerpferdle (11. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info. Begegnet bin ich diesem Herrn zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (11. Juli 2014)

wenn es tatsächlich ein Jäger ist, dann hoffe ich, dass ihm der Jagdschein/Waffenschein entzogen wird


----------



## shield (11. Juli 2014)

also erstmal tut mir das leid dass du sowas erlebt hast.
finde es super dass du anzeige erstattest.

ich habe zwar nicht ähnliches erlebt, aber mir kommt es so vor dass die lokalen jäger denken sie könnten alles machen!
sie haben mich schonmal zusammengeschi$$en warum ich mit dem fahrrad auf wegen abseis fahre und selbst mit dem pickup mit vollgas auf den forstwegen herumfahren.

es wird glaub ich zeit dass sich in der KA gegend was ändert.


----------



## 4mate (11. Juli 2014)

frenchy schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!! ich habe heute im Wald über Ettlingen um ca 18.00 eine seltsame Begegnung gemacht: Gerade beim Rauffahren auf die Ettlinger Linie bin ich von einem Mann ziemlich rüde angesprochen worden - ob ich wüßte, daß hier die 2 M Regel zu respektieren ist etc etc... Er war mit Hund (ohne Leine, groß und braun) und Fahrrad unterwegs, ca. 1.90 m schlank und sehr kurze graue Haare - Ich wollte eigentlich wissen wer er sei und seinen Ausweis sehen- Herr Hess(e) ?? Jagdmeister (kein Ausweis)und ich sollte lieber sofort runter und zurück nach Frankreich verschwinden und auch die Sprache zuerst mal lernen etc.... die üblichen rassistischen Beleidigungen! Sobald ich Ihn gewarnt hatte, daß er aufhören sollte mich zu beleidigen (bedroht mit Erstattung einer Anzeige ) ist er auf mich zu gekommen und hat sehr bedrohlich gesagt, daß er sich sehr schwer zurückhalten könnte und mich gewarnt, daß es sowieso hier keine Zeugen gäbe!!!! Ich habe mich einfach wieder auf's Rad gesetzt und bin weggefahren...war mir einfach zu blöd und zu gefährlich. Morgen werde ich Anzeige gegen ihn erstatten. Beim joggen hat meine Frau ihn auch schon gesehen (die Beschreibung läßt denken, daß es sich um die gleiche Person ndelt) Er treibt sich anscheinende öfters in Ettlingen rum! AUFPASSEN


Übersichtskarte  der ForstrevierePDF

Forstreviere des Forstamtes

Die andere Seite,  'gleich ums Eck'

*Motocross im Wald - Waldbronn*


----------



## frenchy (11. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Infos! Die Geschichte habe ich schon weitergeleitet (Forstamt, Bürgermeister und Oberbürgermeister). Ich kann kaum glauben, daß diese Person zu den Behörden gehört...irgend so ein spinner, denke ich.
*http://www.waldbronn.de/news_detail.asp?did=3308&y=2012&s=AKGM&published=13.07.2012*
*Motocross im Wald - Waldbronn*
und??


----------



## frenchy (11. Juli 2014)

so... Anzeige erstattet!! Bitte meldet euch bei der Polizei in Ettlingen ( tel. 07243 3200-339) oder bei mir (per PM) wenn ihr irgendwas sieht oder hört.
Diese Person soll einfach eine Lektion erteilt werden und evtl. verstehen, daß er nicht so mit seinen Mitmenschen umgehen darf!


----------



## xlacherx (11. Juli 2014)

Hört sich ja echt hart an... 

aber mal ne frage... was meint er mit 2M Regel?  

Gibt aber echt viele Leute die nicht so ganz knusper sind


----------



## speedygonzales (11. Juli 2014)

sei vorsichtig,  falls er wirklich ein Jäger/Förster ist, solche Leute haben meistens sehr gute Beziehungen zu den Ämtern, zum Schluß hast Du noch eine Anzeige wegen Beamtenbeleidigung :-/


----------



## Bener (11. Juli 2014)

xlacherx schrieb:


> aber mal ne frage... was meint er mit 2M Regel?



Wenn Du aus 2m Entfernung beim Pinkeln daneben pisst, dann darfst Du auf Waldwegen durch Wälder mit mehr als 20% Fichtenanteil nur rückwärts fahren!


----------



## matou (11. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info!
Jetzt wär ich ja fast neugierig ihn zu treffen. 
Hatte er eigentlich eine Waffe dabei oder hat er sich nur so aufgeplustert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. Juli 2014)

was ist Beamtenbeleidigung?
das Wort gibt es so im Rechtssystem gar nicht und wo hat er den Jogi beleidigt und wieso sollte er ein Beamter sein?


----------



## iTom (11. Juli 2014)

Nicht dass er hier ein Wortspiel getrieben hat, der "freundliche Fifibesitzer". Es gab früher auch ein Heß, der war auch so ne Art "Jagdmeister" und hieß noch Rudolf mit Vornamen. Deiner Geschichte nach zu urteilen könnter auch dem rechten Lager angehören. Quasi einer Durchfallbraunfarbener Organisation angehören...


----------



## aufgehts (11. Juli 2014)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> sei vorsichtig,  falls er wirklich ein Jäger/Förster ist, solche Leute haben meistens sehr gute Beziehungen zu den Ämtern, zum Schluß hast Du noch eine Anzeige wegen Beamtenbeleidigung :-/



im gegenteil,
leute die meinen sie müssten den ,,hilfs-sheriff,, spielen ,
sollte man nicht einfach gewähren lassen.

*frenchy*
halt uns auf dem laufenden,
das ist ja schlieslich ein vorfall der alle trail-biker betrifft.

aus solidarität bin ich bereit mich mit 50 euro meinerseits zu beteiligen. 
( für eine eventuelle verurteilung zur beamtenbeleidigung )

50 euro oder sonstiger betrag x ????biker
solidarität ist da mal angefragt....................

letztendlich braucht es immer jemand, der sich traut.............
wir biker müssen uns nicht alles gefallen lassen-------

ride on


----------



## Pizzaplanet (11. Juli 2014)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beamtenbeleidigung


----------



## frenchy (11. Juli 2014)

Ich habe eigentlich niemanden beleidigt, nur gewarnt  - Der XlacherX  hat's getan  und nein der Mann hatte keine Waffe bei sich aber einen Jagdhund ...ohne Leine - Gilt als waffe???  Ich bin kein Angsthase  aber auch nicht übermütig.




Bener schrieb:


> Wenn Du aus 2m Entfernung beim Pinkeln daneben pisst, dann darfst Du auf Waldwegen durch Wälder mit mehr als 20% Fichtenanteil nur rückwärts fahren!


  Mouaaahhhhh, muss ich mal probieren


----------



## orangerauch (11. Juli 2014)

frenchy schrieb:


> so... Anzeige erstattet!! Bitte meldet euch bei der Polizei in Ettlingen ( tel. 07243 3200-339) oder bei mir (per PM) wenn ihr irgendwas sieht oder hört.
> Diese Person soll einfach eine Lektion erteilt werden und evtl. verstehen, daß er nicht so mit seinen Mitmenschen umgehen darf!



auch meine Solidarität hast du!
Und die von unserem Bundes-Präsi auch. Gauck würde sagen: es war ein "Spinner!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xlacherx (11. Juli 2014)

Wen hab ich beleidigt? Das war eine allgemeine Aussage


----------



## frenchy (12. Juli 2014)

orangerauch schrieb:


> auch meine Solidarität hast du!
> Und die von unserem Bundes-Präsi auch. Gauck würde sagen: es war ein "Spinner!"



Danke Danke


----------



## LittleBoomer (14. Juli 2014)

Blöde Sache das. Ärgerlich, dass man sich noch viele Stunden danach über solche Typen und Situationen Gedanken macht,obwohl es einen ja am A... vorbeigehen könnte.
Ich habe mir vorgenommen, solche Typen - aus sicherer Entfernung - einfach zu fotografieren. Oder direkt vor Ihnen das Handy zu zücken und die Polizei anzurufen.
Es hat beim Autofahren auf einem Parkplatz schon mal sehr geholfen. Ich sagte dem verbalen Angreifer: " Ich rufe jetzt die Polizei an und lassen diese entscheiden wer Recht hat"; Er hatten dann doch keine Lust zu warten und verschwandt wortlos...


----------



## franticz (16. Juli 2014)

Frenchy gibt es in dem fall etwas neues?


----------



## frenchy (17. Juli 2014)

leider nicht ... wie oft in solchen Angelegenheiten!!


----------



## Peter Freiburg (22. Juli 2014)

Übrigens: soweit ich weiß, gibt es für Hunde einen Leinenzwang in öffentlichen Wäldern, sofern nicht ausdrücklich anderes erlaubt ist.
Das könnte man demjenigen ja mal entgegnen .


----------



## frenchy (22. Juli 2014)

für Jäger nicht relevant...sagte er - Ob es richtig ist ??? habe ich nicht geprüft!


----------



## /dev/random (22. Juli 2014)

Peter Freiburg schrieb:


> Übrigens: soweit ich weiß, gibt es für Hunde einen Leinenzwang in öffentlichen Wäldern, sofern nicht ausdrücklich anderes erlaubt ist.


Es gibt im Wald keine Leinenpflicht für Hunde, allerdings muss sich der Hund ständig unter der Kontrolle des Halters befinden. Quelle: Forst BW.


----------



## shield (22. Juli 2014)

was ist "ständig unter kontrolle"?


----------



## mazola01 (24. Juli 2014)

Wichtig ! Der Hund bekommt es ab wenn das Herrchen dumm ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aufgehts (24. Juli 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Wichtig ! Der Hund bekommt es ab wenn das Herrchen dumm ist.



und was ist deiner meinung nach die konsequenz daraus ????


----------



## shield (24. Juli 2014)

ich verstehs auch nicht ganz


----------



## liquidnight (24. Juli 2014)

frenchy schrieb:


> so... Anzeige erstattet!!


hi, leider fällt mir keine  bekannte Person  ein, die auf diese Beschreibung passt. Laut der Reviertrennung in dem PDF fällt die Ettlinger Linie in den Bereich des Ettlinger Försters. Dieser ist eigentlich recht umgänglich und den sehe ich ein  bis zwei mal im Jahr.  

Wenn da ein Hund dabei war, hört sich das eher nach einen Spessarter Bewohner an. Ich fahr da auch abundzu drüber und mir ist in den Vergangenen Jahren dort noch keine unangenehme Personalie untergekommen.


----------



## mazola01 (25. Juli 2014)

shield schrieb:


> ich verstehs auch nicht ganz


Wundert mich nicht ....


----------



## mazola01 (25. Juli 2014)

aufgehts schrieb:


> und was ist deiner meinung nach die konsequenz daraus ????



Es wird über einen vermutlich dummen Menschen diskutiert.... Und es endet mit Leinenpflicht und was "ständig unter Kontrolle" bedeutet.


----------



## shield (25. Juli 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Wundert mich nicht ....



Aha?! Kennen wir uns? Ich glaube nicht. 
Was gibt dir den Grund so einen Stuss zu schreiben?! Im Internet soll es auch Missverständnisse und Unklarheiten geben. Da darf man wohl noch nachfragen. 

Aber das ist dir wohl nicht bewusst.


----------



## Peter Freiburg (25. Juli 2014)

mazola01 schrieb:


> Es wird über einen vermutlich dummen Menschen diskutiert.... Und es endet mit Leinenpflicht und was "ständig unter Kontrolle" bedeutet.



Locker bleiben... es ging doch nur darum, dass die Person dem frenchy die 2m-Regel vorgehalten hat und dass die Leinenpflicht ein evtl. passender Konter gewesen wäre...


----------



## frenchy (28. Juli 2014)

Ende der Geschichte: 
Er wurde ermittelt -  "Es handelte sich tatsächlich um den Jagdpächter. Er will sich korrekt verhalten haben "- na klar, ohne Zeuge
""Die Strafanzeige wird an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet. Die zuständigen Stellen beim Ordnungsamt und beim Forstamt haben vom Vorfall erfahren, so dass eine gewisse Sensibilisierung anzunehmen ist. Das Verfahren wird vermutlich eingestellt, wobei Sie nicht erfahren werden, ob der Beschuldigte zuvor eine Strafe bezahlen musste.""  Mir egal - Darum geht's wohl auch nicht! Einem wurde eine Lektion erteilt und wird sich das nächste mal überlegen…hoffentlich

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur erreichen, daß Menschen unter sich immer noch mit Respekt begegnen sollten. Ich hoffe, daß es Ihm bewusst geworden ist, gerade in seiner Position. 
Aufmerksam bleiben und sich nicht beleidigen lassen und als Waldbenutzer weiter sein Recht verteidigen!!  Frenchy


----------



## black soul (28. Juli 2014)

frenchy schrieb:


> Ende der Geschichte:
> Er wurde ermittelt -  "Es handelte sich tatsächlich um den Jagdpächter. Er will sich korrekt verhalten haben "- na klar, ohne Zeuge
> ""Die Strafanzeige wird an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet. Die zuständigen Stellen beim Ordnungsamt und beim Forstamt haben vom Vorfall erfahren, so dass eine gewisse Sensibilisierung anzunehmen ist. Das Verfahren wird vermutlich eingestellt, wobei Sie nicht erfahren werden, ob der Beschuldigte zuvor eine Strafe bezahlen musste.""  Mir egal - Darum geht's wohl auch nicht! Einem wurde eine Lektion erteilt und wird sich das nächste mal überlegen…hoffentlich
> 
> ...



hast du gut gemacht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (28. Juli 2014)

frenchy schrieb:


> Ende der Geschichte:
> Er wurde ermittelt -  "Es handelte sich tatsächlich um den Jagdpächter. Er will sich korrekt verhalten haben "- na klar, ohne Zeuge
> ""Die Strafanzeige wird an die Staatsanwaltschaft weitergeleitet. Die zuständigen Stellen beim Ordnungsamt und beim Forstamt haben vom Vorfall erfahren, so dass eine gewisse Sensibilisierung anzunehmen ist. Das Verfahren wird vermutlich eingestellt, wobei Sie nicht erfahren werden, ob der Beschuldigte zuvor eine Strafe bezahlen musste.""  Mir egal - Darum geht's wohl auch nicht! Einem wurde eine Lektion erteilt und wird sich das nächste mal überlegen…hoffentlich
> 
> ...



Hut ab vor Deiner besonnenen Haltung.
Sollte das Verfahren eingestellt werden, lernt der Beschuldigte daraus allerdings leider nur, daß er genauso wie bisher völlig gefahrlos weitermachen kann, solange es keine Zeugen gibt (und genau das hat er Dir ja auch schon zu verstehen gegeben...).

Wenn Du eine Helmkamera hast, beim nächsten mal einfach mal mitlaufen lassen.


----------



## aufgehts (28. Juli 2014)

*frenchy*

danke für die info.
realistischerweise verläuft sowas im sande.................
immerhin ist er nun bekannt und bei weiteren vorfällen
kann er sich nicht einfach rausreden.


----------



## frenchy (29. Juli 2014)

ein schritt nach vorne...  ich werde verstärkt im Rudel auf dem Kreuzelberg fahren .... mit Zeugen


----------



## Zep2008 (29. Juli 2014)

Diesen besagten Weg am Kreuzelberg, darf man den jetzt fahren oder nicht. Fällt der unter die 2m Regel?


----------



## frenchy (29. Juli 2014)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Diesen besagten Weg am Kreuzelberg, darf man den jetzt fahren oder nicht. Fällt der unter die 2m Regel?



fällt eigentlich unter die 2M Regel... obwohl müsste man messen, aber leider weiß kein Mensch wie es gemessen sein sollte


----------



## Zep2008 (29. Juli 2014)

Rechnest du jetzt noch mit einer Anzeige, wegen Verstoß gegen die 2m Regel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (29. Juli 2014)

das wäre absolut hart wenn der jäger jetzt zurück"schießt"


----------



## aufgehts (29. Juli 2014)

frenchy schrieb:


> , aber leider weiß kein Mensch wie es gemessen sein sollte



2 meter = 200 cm  

beim grünstreifen isses natürlich dehnbar


----------



## frenchy (29. Juli 2014)

Zep2008 schrieb:


> Rechnest du jetzt noch mit einer Anzeige, wegen Verstoß gegen die 2m Regel?


Nein glaube ich nicht, daß er sich traut


----------



## franticz (30. Juli 2014)

ganz interessant


----------



## /dev/random (30. Juli 2014)

In Österreich ist die Situation gänzlich anders als hier. Dort kannst du schon froh sein, wenn du überhaupt mit einem Fahrrad auf einem Forstweg fahren darfst... Verglichen mit den österreichischen Verhältnissen können wir uns in BaWü wirklich glücklich schätzen.


----------



## franticz (31. Juli 2014)

jo sicher, aber von dem standpunkt den die einzelnen parteien haben dürfte es ähnlich sein. das die landesregierung idioten sind unterschlagen wir jetzt aber mal^^


----------



## overkill_KA (15. August 2014)

Wo genau soll sich das denn abgespielt haben?
Ist mein Hausberg, aufdem ich wöchentlich mehrmals unterwegs bin


----------



## frenchy (16. August 2014)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> Wo genau soll sich das denn abgespielt haben?
> Ist mein Hausberg, aufdem ich wöchentlich mehrmals unterwegs bin


Kreuzelberg, über Ettlingen, Anfang der ettlinger Linie


----------

